# Sweet Buzz



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

My brother and his wife rescued this tiny kitten from the lousy neighborhood in Cleveland where they used to live. The local kids were abusing him and he had parasites, was dehydrated and near death. My sister in law took him to the vet and they advised her to put him down. She would not. She took him home he just laid around and ate and drank and slept for the first week. She slowly nursed him back to physical health but he was terrified of everything. They named him Buzz Saw because of the claw action whenever anyone tried to touch him. They told me about him over Christmas and the next time I visited them she threw a blanket over him and handed him to me. I sat and held him close for about 20 minutes and finally he began to purr. Before I left that day he reached out to me and touched noses. Now came the really hard part - convincing my husband who had said, "NO MORE CATS" that we really did need this one. (Five is really not enough is it?) My husband is a wonderful man, so the next week I brought Buzz home. We kept him seperate from the others and I made an appointment with the vet. He was healthy in all ways except one. He tested positive for Feline Leukemia. I set up my study as a kitty playground and kept him in there away from the others. Every night I tried to spend a lot of time with him but it was not working. He wanted out and I was not giving enough time to the rest of the household because I felt so bad about Buzz. We started haveing the other cats vaccinated for FeLV. Last week the last of the original cats got the final booster shot. Buzz has been emancipated from the study and is extremely happy about it. He is still a very nervous little kitty but when he trusts you he is very loving. His name is now Buzz Light Year - TO INFINITY AND BEYOND! This coming Thursday he will be re-tested for FeLV. No matter what the result is Buzz has a home now where he will be loved and spoiled and will never have to worry about neighborhood kids abusing him again.
I have not figured out how to add pictures to these posts yet, but I did put a couple of pictures of him in the gallery.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That was so sad how he was abused early on but so great that you are his new loving forever home! Hoping he tests negative though :wink: 

Here's also a link that will help you put up pictures....

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7780


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I get a lump in my throat reading your story. Im so happy you had the patience and compassion to bring him into your clan of cats! You are truely making up for all the hard years he had to endure. Bless you!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

I've just had a look at Buzz's photo in the gallery. What a sweet face. I am so glad he is happy now. Looking forward to hearing more about him in his new life.

seashell


----------

